# Anyone who could help please read and help me out at this situation.



## Red-Water.06 (21 Nov 2007)

I really need help at the moment. In July 2007 I applied for Canadian Forces at Lorne Scots Recruiting Office, in September I got a call in one day to come to CFRC Mississauga to take my tests. I did so which took whole September. The last thing I had to do was to get my visual accuracy checked by a qualified medical profession which I did and sent my result to CFRC Toronto. I waited about a month and I thought it was strange because friends of mine who live at different area got their applications done within three months maximum. so I called CFRC Toronto and asked for medical officer.
Between I sent my visual accuracy and when I decided to phone CFRC Toronto Medical staff I got a call from Lorne Scots. The recruiting NCO said currently 32 Brigade is full except 7th Artillery in Toronto which is out of my transportation range. I was suggested to check on 31 Brigade which included Hamilton where I could reach. During that I decided to send my file to CFRC Hamilton and currently it still is with CFRC Hamilton.
When I called medical officer at CFRC Toronto, He told me that my medical info are fine and said it's on its way to Ottawa. I felt strange and asked him if he could send it to CFRC Hamilton instead. He asked for reason and I told him about my situation with 32 Brigade. At the end of the conversation he told me that my medical file is sent to Ottawa to get approved and I don't have a clue what the heck is going on. I've been waiting just over five months and I truly consider waiting not even a second longer because I do not want to miss a spot in 31 Brigade too. Could anyone suggest me what I could do, and who to talk to about it? If you need more information reply to this and I'll add it on.
-Adding that I was told that I passed everything at CFRC Missassauga and they were concerned about my visual acuracy and that I am told that 'It is fine.' by Medical Officer at CFRC Toronto.


----------



## CFR FCS (23 Nov 2007)

The new LFCA Commander has cut the number of P Res positions so there is currently a shortage of recruit positions available. Keep in contact with the CFRC and also the P res unit you want to join. It's much easier to get into a P Res unit with their help instead of showing up at their door expecting them to give you a job. As a minimum go visit them on a parade night and talk to the unit recruiter. Follow up with a call or e-mail to the unit recruiter and heed their advice on when to apply, what to do to prepare and ask for their advice throughout the recruiting process.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2007)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> The new LFCA Commander has cut the number of P Res positions so there is currently a shortage of recruit positions available.




Do you know something the rest of us don't?  I must of missed this somewhere along the line?  

Perhaps a link would help clear that statement up.


----------



## mysteriousmind (25 Nov 2007)

5month of waiting is nothing, be patient, every things comme to a end when its time to....do not loose hope


----------



## Harris (25 Nov 2007)

There are actually Units in LFCA that are not recruiting?  Is that because they are topped up, or has some artificial limit been imposed?  I know here in the Maritimes, every Unit I've dealt with is dying for more recruits.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Nov 2007)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> The new LFCA Commander has cut the number of P Res positions



In a word, No.

There has been no reduction to LFCA's reserve strength target, nor have there been reductions to the number of reserve positions in LFCA.  There may be higher retention among reserve units, meaning less intake because of fewer positions to fill.  But there has been no reduction in positions or authorised strength; and if there were to be such a reduction, it would not be an Area Commander making that decision.


----------



## mysteriousmind (26 Nov 2007)

Perhas...and i mean PERHAPS, the MOC you are applying now is full...I would pretty much be astonish to see that but...it could happen.


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2007)

Ummm... is it possible that LFCA is having trouble scraping together enough instructors to train the recruits they already have on the books?  What with people currently filling infrastructure positions, people currently deployed & the people currently training to be deployed, there aren't all that many NCOs out there available to train new recruits AND keep the trained soldiers occupied.

The Primary reserve is not a cornucopia...... with a never ending supply of personnel.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Nov 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> The Primary reserve is not a cornucopia...... with a never ending supply of personnel.



Heressy ......Heressy


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2007)

Heressy or not.... it's reality!


----------



## mysteriousmind (26 Nov 2007)

I would tend to be on the same point of view of Geo, 

The same problem has begun for the Pres unit around Quebec city.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (26 Nov 2007)

The thing is as soon as I turned 16, (Which is March) I wondered for co-op program, then Summer training plan. I noticed that I can't apply until I have highschool transcript saying that I do have at least 15 credits. So I had to wait till summer. I visited Lorne Scots Recruiting centre couple times to drop my files at the end of my schooldays. I met the recruiting officer back in April 2007 when He visited my school to advertise CF and said there are opened spots. I applied as soon as I can and for some reason the paperwork held me down till the end of summer.
 One of the reasons that I preferred the Lorne Scots Unit is because one of its armoury is very close to my house. Less than 10 minutes drive way. Right now with CFR FCS help I am contacted CFRC Hamilton and currently in conflict with my files and selection of units. As CFR FCS suggested, I wish to visit Units for their parade  nights and getting to know people in the unit. I believe that I currently have a choice to visit RHLI and for that I need to travel over 30 minutes dirve way. I can't travel much more than Lorne Scots A Company frequently.(and of course this armoury is full) I was also offered co-op program from Lorne Scots for next semaster (2008) with full pay and transportation fee. I can't do so because I require subjects from next semaster. In a difficult case, if the application does not go through until summer, could any one suggest or tell me if there is and how to apply for summer training for whatever unit that I can contact?


----------



## Red-Water.06 (30 Nov 2007)

Unfortunately for me, I wanted to go to infantry and looked at it as a career to regular force, even the hamilton area has no spot for me in infantry, only in artillery. does anyone know how much more trouble would i cause by transferring out of an artillery unit to an infantry in future? I believe that I'll at least try my best to get into the RMC when i graduate from high school, I'm not sure of how that works? Could anyone help of the process?


----------



## DannyD (30 Nov 2007)

Red-Water.06 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately for me, I wanted to go to infantry and looked at it as a career to regular force, even the hamilton area has no spot for me in infantry, only in artillery. does anyone know how much more trouble would i cause by transferring out of an artillery unit to an infantry in future? I believe that I'll at least try my best to get into the RMC when i graduate from high school, I'm not sure of how that works? Could anyone help of the process?



Just a thought: if the trade you're in (i.e. artillery) is in demand the day you want to get transfered to another trade, you might very well be prevented from doing so. Only join a trade in which you have an interest. My humble opinion...


----------



## Red-Water.06 (30 Nov 2007)

Thanks for any piece of information, but could anyone else answer as well so i can make a solide decision?


----------



## geo (30 Nov 2007)

In many places, once you get into a trade, they might hold you to your initial trade selection for 3 years.
In the reserves, when you move locations, the powers that be might be inclined to cut you a bit of slack and permit you a move and occupation change at the same time.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (30 Nov 2007)

If i plan to stay with this artillery unit after checking them out, could someone tell me if there will be and or how much trouble will there be for me to go to RMC looking into infantry trade?


----------



## geo (30 Nov 2007)

This is now .... that is later.
Many people train as Infantrymen, Sappers, Crewmen or Gunners while in the Reserves and chose to go into another trade when they go Reg (or RMC).   You should not be prejudiced by your decision.  Telling em that the Guns was your only choice should be explanation enough..... it will also give you better respect for their capacity to fight, once you are infantry.

PS... I started off as Infantry... and found the Engineers some time later.  I nevertheless have plenty of respect for what the infantry can (and can't) do.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (20 Dec 2007)

Yet, it hit just over 6th month from first attempt to hand in the application. I contacted CFRC Hamilton and I am informed it is only my reference letters are to go. I'm hoping to get into a unit and start my trainnig in january at least. I am planning not to bother the CFRC for christmas and newyears. Could someone please suggest me what to do at this moment? Yet my current action to this is to wait. If anyone could suggest me what to do to have higher possibility of starting my training in january, it'll behighly appreciated.


----------



## geo (20 Dec 2007)

Between Dec 15th and Jan 7th, not much happens anywhere.  People are on leave (or wish that they could).
What to do in the meantime?... Do some basic PT; pushups & situps + do the hamster thing on a treadmill (if you've had as much snow as we've had).


----------



## Red-Water.06 (27 Dec 2007)

sounds good, that's what i've been doing this winter, though, I'm still worried if i am giong to miss a spot for January BMQ, if I will have to wait till summer or later, I'll prefer Lorne Scots Unit in Infantry trade.


----------



## chris06 (27 Dec 2007)

I have a question related to Greenrubberduckie question, but it will be of no help to him/her.

For the sake of my query, let's assume that what a previous poster had said about the positions in 32 Brigade being full right now is true.  

Is that a case of on paper the units are full or is it that they don't have the money to pay more people to parade.  For example, let's say the Queen's Own Highland Dragoons of Canada has a strenght of 200 (all ranks) on paper, but only 75 parade due to taskings, NES, transfers, or just bums who only show up once a month.  

I guess what I'm getting at is the reason that we can't find greenrubberduckie a spot in one of the units because we haven't caught up administratively to getting rid of people who have decided to leave, or we don't have the money to pay him/her.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Dec 2007)

Chris:

Yes to both.  Units do not do pers admin well; there are literally thousands of NES whose units haven't gotten around to publishing them as such or taking administrative action to release them.  Couple that with a significant minority who are very occasional paraders, and you've got few positions available.  That is coupled with a fiscal reality of limited funds meaning limited intake is possible.


----------



## chris06 (27 Dec 2007)

dapaterson:


Thanks for the reply   Now, I know some folks on army.ca think very little of MBA-types and how those ideas relate to military management, but I was struck by something Jack Welsh, the former CEO of GE wrote.  He had the idea that every year GE would rank all it’s employees and let the bottom 10% go.  It was a way of ensuring that your best people worked with the best and to continue to add new blood to the organization.  I would be very interested to see the results of something like that with the army.  I’m not talking about a CF wide policy, just a 2 or 3-year trail within one Pres unit.  I wonder what would happen to attendance, morale, IBTS scores, PT scores, etc.  

It’s very disheartening to think that because of people not releasing properly or us not helping them out the door quicker slows up the system for new men and women who really want to be there.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (27 Dec 2007)

I can't say anything about what chris said, but I could say about my current recruiting status, my career is half consumed by recruiting process. (literally) If as I planned, I wanted to start my training in September, then do SQ in this summer (2008) and if there is any chance start training for a tour to afghanistan right after. Apparentely, I can't blame anything but my luck but I am starting to look at my second and third option. (Either my atttempt to go to RMC or set another career for provincial service)


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (27 Dec 2007)

I can only offer this for you, I was originaly a reserve lineman, followed be a reg force Naval Communicator I am now an Artillery Officer (PH 2) none of my previous trades have hampered my desires to progress or train in a different trade, another example, a good friend of mine was a reservist who went ROTP CIVI U, and his reserve svc eventhough in a different trade has not hampered his progression at all
hope it helps


----------



## aesop081 (28 Dec 2007)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> sounds good, that's what i've been doing this winter, though, I'm still worried if i am giong to miss a spot for January BMQ, if I will have to wait till summer or later, I'll prefer Lorne Scots Unit in Infantry trade.



WTF is wrong with people....

Pick a trade that you like.....not a trade that gets you in the fastest. Its people like you who, 5 years from now, will be starting threads on here about how much they hate their trade and that the CFRC lied to them about remusters and shit......

 :


----------



## Red-Water.06 (28 Dec 2007)

that's the exactly what I thought I would do until I heard that CF may be changing roles in Afghanistan and may be pulling out of the country by 2009. That's when I'll be turning 18, so my plan was that take a tour to Afghanistan if possible at that time and if not, take an attempt to RMC. The reason that I wanted to get in ASAP is because of three things.
1. By political reason if I have no way to go to Afghanistan, I could easily forget it and do my best to RMC.
2. If I'll be able to go to Afghanistan, taking a tour is very important to me. I would like to set my foot there while I can. I know there are chances that CF may pull-out, because of that I would like to make fastest entry then take a tour.
3. I do not plan to stay with P-Res even if I am not able to go to RMC or Afghanistan, I will be transfering to Regular Force, prefering Infantry trade. At that point, I believe that I will have to do other training with Reg Force Infantry. I don't think it is any bad for me having experience with a different trade then decide later.
I know for sure that if the process takes longer than one year (Doesn't matter what trade at this point), I am going to forget about P-Res because I don't think waiting helps anyone. (may be annoy some members at Army.ca and recruiters at CFRC's but nothing benificial)


----------



## aesop081 (28 Dec 2007)

:

We are not out of Afghanistan yet. No decision has been made about our future role in Afghanistan yet.

And believe it or not, there will be life in the CF *after* Afghanistan. More tours, more bullets, more bloodshed.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (28 Dec 2007)

: I guess I can compare myself as the fresh meat Lieutenant just out of West Point in Band of Brothers. Wishing to have combat experience but just has the worst timing. (If you don't know who I'm talking about, he is an Lt in the movie Band of Brothers who shows up at the end of the movie (and near the end of the war) and says he graduated from West Point on D-Day.)


----------



## armyvern (28 Dec 2007)

chris06 said:
			
		

> ...
> *He had the idea that every year GE would rank all it’s employees and let the bottom 10% go.  * It was a way of ensuring that your best people worked with the best and to continue to add new blood to the organization.  I would be very interested to see the results of something like that with the army.  I’m not talking about a CF wide policy, just a 2 or 3-year trail within one Pres unit.  I wonder what would happen to attendance, morale, IBTS scores, PT scores, etc.
> 
> It’s very disheartening to think that because of people not releasing properly or us not helping them out the door quicker slows up the system for new men and women who really want to be there.



Interesting concept that will never fly.

Why? What if the bottom 10% at whichever Unit are still better performers than the TOP 10% at another Unit?? Do you let them go anyway? Do you then still retain the top 10 "cream" at the other Unit even though they are worse performers than the bottom 10% at the other Unit? Now... that doesn't make any sense whatsoever.

Rankings like this mean diddly squat in the grand scheme of things -- and I can just imagine the actual DECREASE in morale that would be the result of such a move.

Kind of like the annual ranking of the top 10% or top 10 persons within a Unit at PER time. A couple of years ago I said ... "Why rank them from 1 to 10 just because we can if they are not "outstanding" soldiers? Do they, being average really deserve a ranking that places them amongst the cream just because we can?"

If the guy's a bottom feeder who's consuming precious oxygen better saved for the rest of the troops, and is a bag of shit -- one does not need to have him ranked in the bottom 10 to get rid of him.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Dec 2007)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> : I guess I can compare myself as the fresh meat Lieutenant just out of West Point in Band of Brothers. Wishing to have combat experience but just has the worst timing. (If you don't know who I'm talking about, he is an Lt in the movie Band of Brothers who shows up at the end of the movie (and near the end of the war) and says he graduated from West Point on D-Day.)



This aint no f'ing movie kid......

But hey, you have it all figured out so have at 'er.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (28 Dec 2007)

yes I know, I ain't a 2 year old baby who compares himself to a character from a movie, I just found out that is may be the easiest way to decribe myself without writing an essay.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (28 Dec 2007)

I'm with CDN Aviator on this one, There was life before Afghanistan, there will be life after, the world has changed and finding fights is no problem anymore, our enemy is not just the Taliban its Terrorism. Do not for the love of god let the current ops forge your decisions on joining the military. And just a heads up Afghanistan is not our only mission

OP ATHENA - Afghanistan
OP ARCHER - Afghanistan
OP ARGUS - Afghanistan
OP FOUNDATION - Tampa, Florida / Bahrain
OP BRONZE - Bosnia-Herzegovina
OP HAMLET - Haiti
OP ALTAIR - Maritime Mission ISO ops Athena, Archer, Argus - Arabian Sea
OP GLADIUS - Golan Heights (not quite closed out yet)
OP CALUMET - Sinai
OP JADE - Jerusalem
OP PROTEUS - Jerusalem
OP SNOWGOOSE - Cyprus
OP SEXTANT - Standing NATO Maritime Group 1
OP CROCODILE - Democratic Republic of the Congo
OP SAFARI - United Nations Mission in Sudan (UNMIS) 
OP AUGURAL - Darfur: Western Sudan (African Union) 
OP SCULPTURE - Sierra Leone
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/operations/current_ops_e.asp

I highly suggest you do some research before you make half cocked decisions.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Dec 2007)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> : I guess I can compare myself as the fresh meat Lieutenant just out of West Point in Band of Brothers. Wishing to have combat experience but just has the worst timing.



You are just kidding aren't you?

If not, you won't make it past the psych screening.

Believe me, its nothing to wish for, no real soldier prays for war.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (28 Dec 2007)

i don't pray for war, I pray for combat experience, doesn't necessarily going to war, having a view of what it is from first person view, not third person view.


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Dec 2007)

How do you propose to get the one without the other?  COMBAT happens in WARS, and sometimes not all of them ours, but war nonetheless.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Dec 2007)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> i don't pray for war, I pray for combat experience, doesn't necessarily going to war, having a view of what it is from first person view, not third person view.



I thought war was combat experience, but who am I. 

Sorry.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (28 Dec 2007)

The reason that i want this 'combat exeperience' is because I know two people who are related to me. One of them fought in a war, one of them, because of the war escaped to Japan. The one escaped likes talking about the War, he in the other word was cocky about it. I know that I do not want to be someone like him. Since I know that there is no war at all in this world, I would like to take a look what the hell it is myself. Of course the one who went to war hates to even talk about the army, weapons, etc neither do i want to bother him asking.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Dec 2007)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> The reason that i want this 'combat exeperience' is because I know two people who are related to me. One of them fought in a war, one of them, because of the war escaped to Japan. The one escaped likes talking about the War, he in the other word was cocky about it. I know that I do not want to be someone like him. Since I know that there is no war at all in this world, I would like to take a look what the hell it is myself. Of course the one who went to war hates to even talk about the army, weapons, etc neither do i want to bother him asking.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (28 Dec 2007)

now that's very similar with what I'm planning? In fact, it is more like a man using his hands to dig a hole?


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Dec 2007)

You are joining for the wrong reasons.

You won't make it thru the firewall to the poinrty end, and thats including your training, should you past the psychs, but they are a good judge of character.

There is no glory in death, dying or killing, but again who am I.

I think you are about to get piled on PDQ,  :warstory:


Wes


----------



## aesop081 (28 Dec 2007)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> now that's very similar with what I'm planning? In fact, it is more like a man using his hands to dig a hole?



Missed my point eh ?

Good for you


----------



## Red-Water.06 (28 Dec 2007)

Yes I get what your point is, I know I don't need to get the combat experience to know what it is, instead I can read a book, etc. I still prefer myself. Yes I do want this combat experience but I never said it is the only reason that I'm joining the forces for. I dont think I ever said there's glory of killing, dying, suffering or having a combat experience. I only said I want it because I want to know what it is without having the story told by someone else. To let you know that I'm not some kind of idiot who thinks 'war is good peace is bad'. I will present another reason that I'm willing to join the forces. Another reason is because I wish to help people. I know for sure that there are probably some people who support "terrorists" in Afghanistan and some the opposite. It seems to me that the Afghani government wants stop them. I woulld like to help Afghanistan in chaos back to its feet and let it stand as well as having the 'combat experience'


----------



## Red-Water.06 (28 Dec 2007)

I forgot to add, I don't think there's anything wrong with helping others by sacrificing my time, possibly my life adn during that as well as taking a part of history, and its view whil it's live.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Dec 2007)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> Yes I get what your point is, I know I don't need to get the combat experience know what it is, instead I can read a book, etc. I still prefer myself. Yes I do want this combat experience but I never said it is the only reason that I'm joining the forces for. I dont think I ever said there's glory of killing, dying, suffering or having a combat experience. I only said I want it because I want to know what it is without having the story told by someone else. To let you know that I'm not some kind of idiot who thinks 'war is good peace is bad'. I will present another reason that I'm willing to join the forces. Another reason is because I wish to help people. I know for sure that there are probably some people who support "terrorists" in Afghanistan and some the opposite. It seems to me that the Afghani government wants stop them. I woulld like to help Afghanistan in chaos back to its feet and let it stand as well as having the 'combat experience'



Quite frankly i feel that anyone who prays for 'combat experience' is on drugs!

Usually those that do get thru (and if they fall thru the cracks and make it there) usually end up getting someone else killed and maybe even themselves.

But yet again who am I.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (28 Dec 2007)

I dont believe I've used my hands to dig even a shelter scrape, maybe to plant something in my garden, me thinks someone has seen band of brothers and heartbreak ridge a few too many times


----------



## aesop081 (28 Dec 2007)

....and digging himself a hole in this thread......

But my picture was not clear enough for him


----------



## Red-Water.06 (28 Dec 2007)

It was symbollic, Shovel= tool Man= Me, Man using Shovel = Man using a tool to accomplish something, Man using hands = Man using absolutely nothing but himself to accomplish something. Man using his hands= A man whom like me has to do something himself such as getting to know what the hell the combat is like instead of reading a book(Using a tool) to know what it is. 



			
				Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Quite frankly i feel that anyone who prays for 'combat experience' is on drugs!
> 
> Believe me, its nothing to wish for, no real soldier prays for war
> 
> ...



I don't pray for war, I pray for combat experience
 Yes So do I think they are on drugs. Also yes, I did use the word 'Pray' because I was regarding to your message and I didn't want to make complications.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Dec 2007)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> It was symbollic, Shovel= tool Man= Me, Man using Shovel = Man using a tool to accomplish something, Man using hands = Man using absolutely nothing but himself to accomplish something. Man using his hands= A man whom like me has to do something himself such as getting to know what the hell the combat is like instead of reading a book(Using a tool) to know what it is.
> Yes So do I think they are on drugs. Also yes, I did use the word 'Pray' because I was regarding to your message and I didn't want to make complications.



It was man using shovel as you are digging your own grave on here, digging deeper and faster.

Its your integrity on here, not ours, or mine.

Is english your first language?


----------



## aesop081 (28 Dec 2007)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> It was symbollic, Shovel= tool Man= Me, Man using Shovel = Man using a tool to accomplish something, Man using hands = Man using absolutely nothing but himself to accomplish something. Man using his hands= A man whom like me has to do something himself such as getting to know what the hell the combat is like instead of reading a book(Using a tool) to know what it is.



Wow...did you ever miss my point


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Dec 2007)

By the Lord Harry, please lock this farting contest of a thread up, and throw the key down a very deep hole.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (28 Dec 2007)

oh look he upgraded to a back-ho, listen jr lots of folks here have tried to steer you in the right direction. Do yourself a favour, suck back, relax, READ ALOT and make an informed decision about what you want to do, there are tons of resources on this site and other, try a google search. Otherwise you're just snowballing a P#$%%ing contest that will quickly lose productivity and value and get locked down. And trust me in my early days on the site I was a PIA also. the suck back and reload works.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (28 Dec 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> I dont believe I've used my hands to dig even a shelter scrape, maybe to plant something in my garden, me thinks someone has seen band of brothers and heartbreak ridge a few too many times


Don't worry, I now see the point but I was making my point to Arty.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Dec 2007)

Yes, this is going nowhere fast, time to lock it up


----------



## Red-Water.06 (28 Dec 2007)

I asked for some advice, then what the heck, people drove me into some psycho who prays for combat experience and thinks there is glory in dying or killing, and an Idiot (I admit this one because I didn't see Aviator's point earlier) I was just defending myself from all that. I still would like any advice that will not make my waiting longer for the entry.


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Dec 2007)

Please, I implore you, in the name of whatever deity you hold holy,  STOP POSTING AND START LISTENING.  Know why you have twice as many ears and eyes as you do mouths?  Think on it for a second, put down the shovel, and kick it over to me, and you won't be hurt.  Set aside the adolescent chest thumping for a while, for your own sake.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Dec 2007)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> I asked for some advice, then what the heck, people drove me into some psycho who prays for combat experience and thinks there is glory in dying, killing, and an Idiot (I admit this one because I didn't see Aviator's point earlier) I was just defending myself from all that.



Your words, we did not write them, and I don't think your a raving nut case, just not tuned in to the reality of war, and the reprocussions it carries on us, who come home.

As much as I am glad I did my bit 'over there', and I would do it all again, if it makes sense, I would not want to relive it. I will sum up by saying I now know why my Uncle Ronnie was never sober from 1946 to 1994.

If you want to live and relive blood, vomit, shit and guts, loud noise, confusion, mayhem, adrenaline and yes fear, feel free to give it a go.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Franko (28 Dec 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Yes, this is going nowhere fast, time to lock it up



Yep, it certainly is.

Locked with usual caveats applied.

Greenrubberduckie - This board is populated by members (veterans) who have been there, done that MANY times...either in Bosnia, Afghanistan, Iraq etc. 
                              We are even graced by WW2 and Korea vets as well.
                              Heed their advice and read. Get used to how things operate here before hitting the post button.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Franko (29 Dec 2007)

Unlocked as per request.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Red-Water.06 (29 Dec 2007)

I would like to openly apologize for my behaviour before, I know that I did sound quite idiotic and and I admit at some points that I was. I respect you members of the forces and veterans who probably have seen what 'combat' is and you trying to help me by convincing me not to see it. Trust me I know, I myself have a relative who has been in a great war and he hates talking about it and he espicially dislikes to hear that someone is wishing to experience it. I do understand why but I would like to see it myself and see how foolish I was now. Some of the posts that I've written are also miscommunication, while I was writing someone already wrote soemthing, I admit my fault for not reading before posting my thoughts. I thank you all for your support and help. I would like to ask if you could help me concentrate on my main topic which is what to do at my situation. Another thing that I would like to apologize for is that annoying the readers with around 20 30 posts that are not related to the topic. I personally know someone who's written a post just in wrong words(not on this board though) and with wrong thoughts describing himself almost alike 'a raving nut case'. He's got a pretty awful reputation with local police office and officers from it and is being accused of planning for school shoot-out. I just wanted to make sure that doesn't happen to me because that is exactly not what i was intending for. I didn't want to sound like some person who likes to see combat experience because I watched a movie about it, played game about it. I wanted to make my point that I want to see this because '...' Thanks for your time and help I again apologize for my behaviour before. (I've been a 7 years old kid)
Also thanks for unlocking the topic.


----------

